# New 55 gal set up.



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I finally got the AC 500 and Fluval 405 running with bio media that was running on my Mac and other Trop tanks.
Its base has 40lbs of Tahitian Moon sand and about 30Lbs of Eco Complete.

Week one-12/9
I have only 5 Giant Danios and a Cray fish which molted already.

I need suggestions on High level swimming fish, mid level and bottom dwellers(I have a cray fish though) I would like some more cray fish or crabs of sorts.

This is when I bought it about 2 years ago...(yes it took me that long to set up)
I had to get the wife to empty the closet of her sh*t so I could run some new outlets.
View attachment 190823


Most of the Java Moss courtesy of GG. Thanks

Close up after crayfish..going to Mac shortly...molted...hes blue and pink right now.








Probably going to plant the left side heavier and eventually blend them for a little more consistency but I think once I have a center piece it will look good.

Underneath the tank







Closer view..a 10 gallon with Eclipse filtration system...there were 3 Convicts but the 1 female was killed the other day so now there are only 2.
Brand new Fluval 405 i just bought running too.
I have an AC 500 running as well.








The convicts that were in the 10 are now in the 29 where I moved my trop fish from to my 55.

Here are some updates from Friday 1/29
No full shots b/c they just weren't coming out...either too bright or dark with glares.

Left side with Big Cray little in the front and neons..oh 1 of the ghost shrimp too
View attachment 190825

Shot from left side of tank
View attachment 190826

Shot from right side
View attachment 190824

Little cray looking for food to swim by
View attachment 190827

another ghost shrimp cleaning up
View attachment 190828

If you look close top left you can see 3 of the marble hatchetts...had 7..cray fish got them.
View attachment 190829


WOmder if the white stuff growing out is going to be an issue?
The water params have been good so far.

I'll post pics of the new buys from today later in the week.

Later all


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

COME ON LURKERS.....Give me opinions..don't go and buy the shite on me..haha


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Get the first piece.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

maknwar said:


> Get the first piece.


I just noticed its 35 X 25
I'm not sure if it would fit in a standard 55.
I guess I could cut it back a bit..We will see in the next 5 hours.
Thanks for the input


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If you want, I know of a guy who sells some killer manzanita pieces, just pm me. They are real branchy.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I like #3


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

**EDIT**


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

**EDIT**


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

12/19I bought 7 Hatchetfish today to add to the bio load.I hope its not too soon...I think it may have been.Heres a link to a profile of them. They are cool little fish that hang out at the top of the tank...I can't see them without ducking down which kinda sucks..but I want different layers in the tank as far as fish and plants are concerned.Marbled HatchetfishWATER TEST 12/20 1:30amPH 7.6Nitrate 0Ammonia 0Nitrite 0I was hoping that the bio media I added would have sped this up a bit more.I'm thinking of getting the bacteria that jump starts a cycle...anyone ever use it?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i need to look in this forum a little more often

the setup is looking good notaverage








i vote for buying the 1st piece.

what sort of fish are you looking for. doyou want a nice peaceful community tank with gourami, angel and such in there?

ifit were my id get something different and interesting.
either an elephant fish, or a black ghost knifefish. although im not 100% sure if they will be ok in your 55g for life.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I want a peaceful community tank but I also don't want to have to upgrade so knifefish is out for sure.

I;m trying to search for "Different" fish...the danios will go in the Mac tank once its all cycled and I transfer my other tetras from my other tank in here.
I know the Crayfish isn't native but I want some sort of invert in there.

I've never seen the Marbled Hatchetfish thats why I picked up 7 of them...although I can only find 6 in the tank now????
Maybe the crayfish got one but they literally sit at the top of the tank so I don't know how that would happen.

What is an Elephant fish?
Do you know the scientific name b/c when I googled it a few different big fish came up.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oops sorry its called the elephant nose fish. scientific name Gnathonemus petersii

my lfs had a about a dozen or so of them in a couple of months ago. definetly different looking fish they get to about 9-10" be pretty swet having 2-3 of them in your tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

UPDATE 12/28

Some shoddy pics of the tank with the "root" driftwood I bought.
I'm planning to wrap it in Moss...just haven't figured out how yet...I used Jute to tie it down and its just coming off.

In the next few weeks I'll continue to add fish and look into lighting in the next 6 months to get it planted.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn it...Drift wood!
There was a mushroom growing out the top of the drift wood.
Its partially out of water and thats where it grew and there was also stringy white mucus looking material oozing from the same spot.

I should have taken a pic.
I will in the next few days if its still there.

Second water change since set up

The tanks been running with Mature bio media from my community tank and my Mac tank for 4 weeks.
But, It was running for 2 weeks prior just letting the water clear out and add fish to start cycle.

Water test before water change
1/16/10
PH-7.6
Nitrate-10
Ammonia-0.25
Nitrite-0

I haven't ever started a tank with mature bio media.
It can't be already cycled could it?
Its been only running since 12/18/03.

As you can see above I have 2 filters.
the AC is overflowing with "mature Bio media" from my Mac tank.
I that running on an extra filter for nearly 8 months

The Fluval has half new and the other half of the trays have bio media from my community tank.
It was running for about 3-4 months


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Added 15 Neons
12 ghost shrimp
2 baby cray fish just for the hell of it...will be fed to my mac shortly unless the big crayfish eats them
and a few of my odd numbered tetras from my smaller tank

and then added a sword and crypt for now until I get a much needed lighting fixture!

oh the drift wood finally sunk too!
I'll post pics soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sounds good man







look forward to the pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Found a local breeder and bought
4 Bristtle nose plecos.
5 Blue Mystery snails
Hooked me up with a few plants and a fern I don't have
12 Cherry shrimp for my 10 gal and a bunch of moss and other shite for them to hide in...hope they start breeding!
All for $22.00..not too bad. I was excited.

Now I'm moving the tetras from my 29 putting in my 55
Mooving the convicts (Hopefully breeding soon) to the 29 
Moving the crayfish into another tank as well...likely my Macs tank for food unless a guy I know takes them.

Away for the week...I'll post pics when I return.

Now my 55 has
15 plus ghost shrimp
4 bristtle nose plecos...about 1-1.5 inches
1 9inch pleco
4 colombian tetras
1 black skirt
1 glass fish
15 or so Neons
3 Marble Hatchetts
4 of the giant danios which will slowly become dinner for the Mac.

I'm sure I'll add more in a month or so!

I'm excite its actually lookoing like a tank now!!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not sure if you got the moss to stay on the driftwood but I've always just used black or brown sewing string, the thin kind. Just double it up and wrap it around the moss and wood. Tie it off quick and the moss winds up growing over it in no time. That or mono filament but the string is a bit easier to work with........

Looks good! I really like the new driftwood piece..!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I left for a week after addign 4 baby brisstle nose plecos 
4 colombian tetras and black skirt tetra.

ALL OF MY MOSS IS GONE!!!
What the hell ate it????

My wife siad she did exactly as I told her as far as feeding....I even made her do it when I got home and she did what I wanted.

I used Jute to tie it down...damn this sucks!!!

I don't have ANY moss now!

Anyone willing to donate???

I need to find out what the hell ate it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the plecos ate them :nod:

plecos eat pretty much most plants in the aquarium


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really?
The plecos are literally 1 inch!

They were in tanks full of plants and moss.

THat sucks!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

crayfish too.... lol.

My 2 little 2 inch crayfishes devoured 14$ worth of moss in 4 or 5 days :/


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I caught the crayfish devouring the Jute I used to tie down the damn plants!!!

The large one that was about 6 inches didn't touch it!!!!
Damn it!

What do you feed your crayfish???

Luckily at this point my sword and Crypt show now signs of anything eating them.

Those cray fish may just have to go in with my Mac for snack!

GG if you are reading this...Let me know when you have more Moss to get rid of.

Anyone else looking to get rid of any let me know.
I'll get rid of the crayfish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

1 inch plecos? damn didnt think you could buy them that small.

well them and the crayfish are having a massive buffet feats in your tank :laugh:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I found a kicak breeder for Bristle nose nose plecos, cherry shrimp, guppies, mystery snails, etc etc..even plants.
1 of the 4 plecos was about 3/4 of an inch and he "disappeared" I'm guessing the cray fish got him too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the smallest plecos ive seen at my lfs are around the 2" mark.

that rayfish seems to be alot of trouble. you gonna keep him still?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I want to but not likely.
I had to stop one from attacking my blue Mystery snail yesterday.
Hopefully its still there today.
When they moalt I will put them in the Mac tank likely.
I probably won't wait that long though being he ate a big guy shell and all.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

hey, sorry about my late reply.. forgot about this thread









uhm, i feed my cray ocean nutrition tropical wafers... one, once a day.... im not liking my ray at all... seems to stay in his little skull cave and thats about it... i might turn back my 10gallon into a ghost shrimp breeder (like i first did) and throw my ray with his favorite skull in my solo pirhana tank.

right now my cray lives with 3 ghost shrimp... problem is, they got eggs but dont lay cause the bastard ate all the moss


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

SpecialEffect said:


> hey, sorry about my late reply.. forgot about this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...2 of the 3 crays became dinner for my Mac.

One more is growing a bit more before he is dinner.
My ghost and cherry shrimp are popping lil babies!
I put the 1 ghost holding the babies in a breeder net with java moss...hope I get babies soon!!


----------

